# what to cover hard floors with for protection?



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

i mostly use rosin paper, but its awefully thin.
i've used roofing felt in a few situations, and it actually works real good, but doesnt look as good.

someone recommended "ram board" but they dont sell it around my area.

any other ideas? i'd like something with the thickness of roofing felt at least.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I have used paper or the roll of cardboard like material (like paper but has a corrugated side). I think they have it depot but honestly don't remember where to get it.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I use those foam mats that lock together. Wallmart sells them. You can use them over and over, put as many together as you need.

They are great, if you drop your chisel, no problem. Way cheaper than fixing a damaged hardwood floor.

On the last job, we covered the whole room with them, then a cloth tarp on top.

Here's a link to a company that sells protective products.
http://www.protectiveproducts.com/index.html


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I've used carpet scraps in the past by cutting them down to 2'x10' sections and rolling them up until they were needed. And I always used them carpet side down so that the rougher surface that holds pile in place does not scratch the floor.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I save cardboard on a home build. The overhead door boxes are good, as are the soffit boxes. The bi-fold door boxes and HVAC ductwork boxes are used. Then you've got your appliance boxes, etc. etc.

You can keep your "favorite" boxes up in the attic of a garage.

The carpet idea is good, but that stuff is heavy and takes up space.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

masonite in high work traffic areas, the rest rosin paper and drop cloths


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Rosin paper with 1/4" Masonite over the top. The hardboard is cheaper than having to refinish the floor.

I hear Ram Board is good too.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Certain suppliers/lumberyards have a ''thicker'' rosin paper.Check them out. Big box and paint stores are crap.

I use 4x8 cardboard sheets to protect large areas. All of my suppliers carry it.

Some day I'll give that Ram Board a try. I've looked at it and thought it might be a little bit of a ***** to roll out and tape down.

Masonite works great too. Thermoply also works well and is easier to cut, would recomend paper below.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Traffic areas I keep a roll of quiet walk hardwood floor underlayment. Basically it's 1/4" felt, 3' wide. Runs about 50 cents a sq ft from my supplier & if need be, I can cover the whole floor & tape the seems, but mostly I just use it in the walk ways. Rolls out quick, weight nothing & is reusable.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

bloggugu said:


> I used carpet cleaner to clean the floor because I recommend to your neighbors.


:blink:Say waaa?:blink:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Protecting Hardwood floors in Vancouver*

Here in Vancouver we use Ram Board. The stuff is great and when your done it can be recycled...

Great Stuff.

Call Ram Board and get a rep on it.

JW


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Here in Vancouver we use Ram Board. The stuff is great and when your done it can be recycled...
> 
> Great Stuff.
> 
> ...


Same here...Usually no one but us and home owner there, but in some cases RAM BOARD is the best..


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I use DITRA by the roll:laughing:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I use 54" vinyl. I have the mgr at the paint store save it when it is ordered wrong or whatever. It's free and durable. If i'm worried about damage I use 1/4" 4'x8' wood


----------



## EcoBuilder (May 2, 2011)

Big Shoe said:


> Certain suppliers/lumberyards have a ''thicker'' rosin paper.Check them out. Big box and paint stores are crap.
> 
> I use 4x8 cardboard sheets to protect large areas. All of my suppliers carry it.
> 
> ...


I used to use Masonite too, but I use Ram Board because of the LEED points I get. It's actually really easy to lay out by the way


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

masonite and cardboard work pretty well.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Another vote for ramboard. I've used a number of times on hardwoods. Rolled scaffolding over it, dropped an 18v battery from 18-20' up  ... no marks on floor. 

Good stuff.


----------



## EcoBuilder (May 2, 2011)

katoman said:


> I use those foam mats that lock together. Wallmart sells them. You can use them over and over, put as many together as you need.
> 
> They are great, if you drop your chisel, no problem. Way cheaper than fixing a damaged hardwood floor.
> 
> ...



Do you know what the foam mats are made out of? Also, is it a specific brand name? I tried to find them at Wal Mart but couldn't find them.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

EcoBuilder said:


> Do you know what the foam mats are made out of? Also, is it a specific brand name? I tried to find them at Wal Mart but couldn't find them.


I've seen them at HD and Lowes also. 

Pretty good idea John


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

This is what I use and where I get them from:

http://www.greatmats.com/products/foam-mats-4pack.php

I've had some for 4 or 5 years. Usually they only get thrown out if they are badly stained (and I am worried about that getting onto hardwood/carpet floors).


----------



## mitchellgreen (Nov 10, 2012)

*MitchellGreen Suraface Board Floor Protection*

You can find our Surface Board Temporary Floor and Counter top protection.
It is inexpensive and provides contractor grade floor protection from dropped tools, spills, dropped compressors.
Its available online at Home Depot Canada.


----------

